# Cool Swirling



## Road Dog (Dec 8, 2012)

This one has character


----------



## epackage (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a few like that, they really do standout...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 8, 2012)

Rory. Do you think that etching is caused by running water over the surface, or by mineral degredation, or by flaws in the original glass???


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure. I used to think it was minerals in the soil, but examples over the years make me think it was in the original making. Maybe someone else can chime in. I used to have an R.Riddle soda that had the etched affect.it stopped sharply at the applied blob. The swirling went downward wrapping around te bottle. The round and round and came to a point at the bottom.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice and I say mineral but what is it other than Phily?


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 9, 2012)

Every one I had like that was dug so I always figured it was degradation of  only parts of the glass.  Maybe the glass used was not very homogeneous, with some layers in the swirls being more prone to leaching.

 And I have only seen it in clear bottles.  Does it happen in colored bottles?


----------



## Conch times (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, I have some ambers with some awesome swirls going on.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

I also have an amber master ink with the swirls.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a shot of mine.


----------



## Conch times (Dec 9, 2012)

That's cool Mrs. Renee! 

 Here's mine


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 9, 2012)

Just needs a light polish, Rick...[8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Nice and I say mineral but what is it other than Phily?


 
 R. & G.A. Wright / Alexander/ Tricobaphe/ Philada.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 9, 2012)

> Tricobaphe


Ahh, another hair raising story. Very cool, both your bottle and that site. I love them both.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Eric.


----------

